# Pics from Wolf In The Water....



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here are some more pics from the Wolf in the water DVD.....

***for those who want from me to rip it and to upload it:
I can easily rip it but i don't have a good internet connection to upload it.I only have 56k modem.So till i get my ADSL next month i can upload only photos.....









What Piranha's do when are hungry!!!!

















A close-up of a caribe.....









Feeding Frenzy!!!!









Rhom sold as food in a fisherman's store......Poor bastard


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Husky, why don't you rip it and only send it to me though it will take ages. But then I could put it on my (FTP) 256K connection for everyone else to download. So pretty much you only have to upload it to one person.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Flixs heh


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

What is that movie about, I keep hearing about it. Is it educarional, or like a movie, like in the theatres


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have access to a T1 and have high speed at home. Send it my way and I will post it for a weelk so all can get it.

Hey did that pic of the rhom in the fish market come from the DVD? If so they must have added some extra material as the vhs version they aired on Discovery did not feature that footage.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

The red on those Caribe is just incredible!!! Man!!! Everytime I watch that video, I'm stunned at their color.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

phil said:


> What is that movie about, I keep hearing about it. Is it educarional, or like a movie, like in the theatres


 it is very educational
its not only p's but other animals that live in that area

and they show them ripping apart cattle and a bird








and they show natives fishing for them with spears


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im strill trying to find someone who has the vid so I can get a copy.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Im strill trying to find someone who has the vid so I can get a copy.


 Rhomzilla are you from Italy am i right?If so PM me your address and i 'll send you a DVD copy cause i live in Greece and i believe the post expensives won't be so much.

BoSox65:Yes, the Rhom Pic is from the Wolf in The Water.

That DVD RULEZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Rhomzilla are you from Italy am i right?If so PM me your address and i 'll send you a DVD copy cause i live in Greece and i believe the post expensives won't be so much.


 Actually, Im here in the good 'ol US of A. BUt thank for the gesture bro!!







I know someone in my neck of the woods has it and not wanting to share


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Al, I got your back.







I'll make you a copy. PM me or give me a call and I'll drop it off.







Anyone else in the Bay Area that wants one let me know, I can mail it to you. Just PM me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lemme know when you can rip it!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Al, I got your back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn I love my Bay Area folks!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71862


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

the best part in this video was when a farmer whos crossing the river fed a whole single cow in the river as bait







. All its left is its head and bones remaining that was unbelievable. sorry for telling u guys this but theres more and very informative and educational.

BTW they have my manuelli in there too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Neo said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71862
> [snapback]876100[/snapback]​


Why the hell did you dig this up from 2 years ago?







Especially when there is a ton of threads for it already


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ lol cus its the cool thing to do now.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

random


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

cool pic,s i already have the movie


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool pics Jim. Thanks for hooking it up. I still need to see that flick. . .


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> ^ lol cus its the cool thing to do now.
> [snapback]877775[/snapback]​










isent the cool thing is to see your name in every thread


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that looks like a peacock bass getting owned in the feeding frenzy pic


----------

